# Beware of the Dog



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm looking for some "Beware of the Dog" signs in English, French and Spannish (preferably all on the same sign). Does anyone know where I can get them?

Many thanks.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Ebay has plenty, although I can't find any multilingual ....

John


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Make them yourself, using a translator or some knowledgeable person on here will no doubt translate for you, add a picture of a fearsome beast, get them laminated at Staples ect.

Bob


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Translate here http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------

